# Rare photo



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not mine but a photographer up in Shetland this week and he captured an otter catching a "Tammie norie" aka puffin:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant pic, love it, just hope he did not kill it and feed it to seal or he may be in trouble, must have waited a long time to catch that on, thanks for posting Ross


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Why would the otter get in trouble?


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

djgregory said:


> Why would the otter get in trouble?


:lol::lol::lol:

Brilliant picture, wish I could take photos


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Apprently the guys wife heard a splashing in the water which turned out to be the puffin and before they knew it the otter had it.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Great photo , Hope he doesn't try to digest that beak though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

djgregory said:


> Why would the otter get in trouble?


River police?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A pretty epic shot! I think the eyes on the puffin speaks volumes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Poor puffin but those otters are pretty good hunters.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I hear that the puffin was a right git.... Always taking the mick and calling the otter names. He brought it on himself .


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> I hear that the puffin was a right git.... Always taking the mick and calling the otter names. He brought it on himself .


The Puffin was just blowing off some steam and meant no malice, the other guy should of just turned the Otter cheek to it.


----------

